# Game- You Can't Do That while Babywearing!



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Ladies, I thought we could play a little game here. I've called it "You Can't Do That while Babywearing!" The game is this: everyone tries to think of something that you really can't do while babywearing, such as drive a car. The things can be impossible either legally, or physically, or risk-wise (e.g. you can't repair your roof while babywearing). If you can think of something, that's one point. If you can prove that in fact, you can do that thing legally/physically/safely while babywearing (e.g. by using another kind of carrier, another carry, etc.) then you get TWO points.







Get it?

The person with the most points gets a DDDDC. Like you need one, I know, but I thought there should be a prize.









So, I'm starting. You can't drive a car while babywearing.


----------



## Mamma Jude (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite!







(What's a DDDDC anyway?)

"You can't use the restroom while babywearing."

You can TOO! I do it all the time - safest, cleanest place for dd in a dirty public bathroom is in the pouch!

Heheh! This is fun! -Jude


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

How about:

You can't mow the lawn while babywearing. (dangerous and bad for little ears??)

You can't shower while babywearing. (wrong, I have a shower sling and ahve done it many times).


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess the only thing I can readily think up is...go to bed for the night with a ur dc strapped to ur back...*wink*.

But pretty much everything else u can do.

Oh wait...another...U *shouldnt* stand on a chair, with your dc on your back to clean out the top shelves in your kitchen...thats just too risky!

Umm Ibrahim


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Heh heh..

You can't swim... Oh but you can, in a way!
You can't jog... oh sure.. just jostles the babe a bit.








You can't blow glass...
You can't ride a motorcycle...
You can't work on a car...
You can't cut down trees...
You can't tame a tiger...









Like that? LOL


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anniej* 
How about:

You can't mow the lawn while babywearing. (dangerous and bad for little ears??)

You can't shower while babywearing. (wrong, I have a shower sling and ahve done it many times).

So not true! My DH mowed the lawn today while wearing DD (and yes he is a keeper







). We have a reel mower, so no fumes or noise!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Hooray, thanks for participating!









I want to clarify one thing. You can't just make up things that you think someone might say and then rebut them. Rebuttals should be against something that someone on this thread actually said. So, if someone actually posted, "you can't go to the bathroom" then you would rebut. But if nobody posts it, then you can't just post and rebut yourself. Reason being, otherwise, we could all just post things like, "You can't eat an apple while babywearing- WRONG" or "You can't look in the mirror while babywearing- WRONG" and rack up the points.

However this rule shall not be applied retroactively.

So let's recap:

REbutted:
"You can't use the restroom while babywearing."
You can't shower while babywearing. (wrong, I have a shower sling and ahve done it many times).
You can't swim... Oh but you can, in a way!
You can't jog... oh sure.. just jostles the babe a bit.
You can't mow the lawn while babywearing. (use an emission-free, non-electric mower- good rebut!!!)









Not rebutted:
go to bed for the night with a ur dc strapped to ur back
U *shouldnt* stand on a chair, with your dc on your back to clean out the top shelves in your kitchen...thats just too risky!
You can't blow glass...
You can't ride a motorcycle...
You can't work on a car...
You can't cut down trees...
You can't tame a tiger...

Now I will rebut you can't work on a car. You can work on the engine when it's turned off, using a back carry, no?


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

You can't deep sea dive.
" " bungee jump.
" " jump out of an airplane.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You can't have sex while babywearing.


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't go indoor rock climbing while BWing.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Or outdoor rock climbing, for that matter.


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

*I* can go to bed with my dd strapped to my back - I sleep on my stomach! (I wouldn't, though. She kicks!)


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

You can't ride a horse while babywearing.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Good ladies, good... could you ride a well-trained horse, just walking, while babywearing? Or would that be too risky even with the best horse? (Asks the lady who has never ridden a horse in her life.)

Monie- could you really sleep that way? I think the poster meant you can't really get to sleep like that. If you can, two points for rebuttal.

To the poster who asked about DDDDCs, click the link at the very top of the page.


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

believe me, after chasing a two-year-old all over the house all day long, plus a new puppy who keeps chewing on things and having to go out, I think I could sleep standing up straight!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

Ruthla stole mine









of course, if the baby was sleeping...







:

you can't go snowboarding while babywearing. well, at least, i can't - i fall down way too much









you can't practice martial arts while babywearing, especially when sparring.

you can't do gymnastics while babywearing.

you can't (or maybe just shouldn't) jump on a trampoline while babywearing.

you shouldn't ride a bicycle while babywearing... though i must confess i did it once briefly because DS was having a *fit* in the trailer and we were still 2 miles away from the car









you can't use power tools while babywearing (noisy and dangerous)

you can't give birth while babywearing - and i will need pictures to debunk this one


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You can't have sex while babywearing.

LOL, although I was reading somewhere on here about literally being attached to baby while being done (for lack of better word) from behind. I have to say I wish I never heard that one. I guess it was nursing while....eh, you know.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
LOL, although I was reading somewhere on here about literally being attached to baby while being done (for lack of better word) from behind. I have to say I wish I never heard that one. I guess it was nursing while....eh, you know.











Now see, I understand that you have to take your quality time with your DP when you can - but that's just too MUCH.

Though, I have to admit, I can see having sex while wearing a sleeping baby...... do a front carry and just reuse one of the pregnancy positions....







:


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

You can't get a haircut while wearing a baby (cuz all the clippings will fall on the baby!)


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Sorry, I've gotten a haircut wearing my DS2. I wore the cape thingy loose with a little opening near his face (he was in the sling in front).

I was desperate - a few weeks after he was born MIL kept him for an hour while I got my hair cut short, and the stylist did a terrible job, like one side inches longer than the other (and I didn't ask for asymetrical). So I went back the next day to have another stylist fix it, but MIL had already left, I didn't want to wait and had no one else to keep DS, so there he slept in the sling under the cape with a little vent held open.

So it's possible, but I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

You can't roll down a hill while babywearing.

You can't cliff dive while babywearing.

You can't motorcross while babywearing.

You can't(shouldn't??)jet-ski while babywearing.

You can't(shouldn't??) hunt (not that most of us would WANT to...but)while babywearing.

You can't get shot out of a cannon at the circus while babywearing.

_You can't blow glass_... you probably could if the baby was asleep in a back carry

_you can't practice martial arts while babywearing, especially when sparring_..what about Tai Chi?? *eyebrow waggle*

_you can't do gymnastics while babywearing_....hmm is that ribbon twirly thing still part of gymnastics?? GOTCHA!!!









heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this is fun! I will think of more.......*thinking*


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

You can't skateboard while babywearing
You can't waterski while babywearing
you can't windsurf while babywearing
you can't surf while babywearing
you can't rollerblade while babywearing
you can't parachute whild babywearing
you can't hang glide while babywearing


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I think we'd better stop on this sex one... I won't go into it BUT we are getting into dangerous territory here. For this thread, we will NOT count that as a rebut and you CANNOT have sex while babywearing. I know that millions of people have sex with a newborn sleeping in the same room but let's just say that's quite different.

"you shouldn't ride a bicycle while babywearing... though i must confess i did it once briefly because DS was having a *fit* in the trailer and we were still 2 miles away from the car"

But people can ride bikes with their kids on them. What if the child has a helmet? Is it really safer to have the baby in a separate seat?

"You can't blow glass... you probably could if the baby was asleep in a back carry"

That's an open-flame art. I don't think we are going to count this. It would be dangerous even with the baby on your back. Occasionally, your back is to the flames. I'm not an expert but I did watch the Dale Chihuly special on PBS and I can say that you definitely would not want a baby in that ROOM, much less on you.

"you can't practice martial arts while babywearing, especially when sparring..what about Tai Chi?? *eyebrow waggle*"

I think this should count. Any Tai Chi practitioners out there?

"you can't do gymnastics while babywearing....hmm is that ribbon twirly thing still part of gymnastics??"

I think there's still a lot of jumping around, though physically it might be possible. I don't think it would be possible to do it WELL.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I know quite a few people who have worn their babies while riding a horse. I would consider it if I were a stronger rider.

Oh. And I mowed the grass tonight while wearing my DD on my back.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, that's two points for the babywearing horse-riders. However the grass-mowing has already been rebutted, so while that is a great picture







you don't get the points.

I wish I could have a lawnmower like that.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

I'm just jumping in here- hope nobody minds.

You can't play Dance Dance Revolution (lol, sorry-my inner dorkness has come out







)

You can't play Twister.
You can't ride a roller coaster.
You can't walk a tightrope.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome to MDC, D, and to the babywearing forums, and to this silly game, where everyone is welcome.







ESPECIALLY people with inner dorkness. Because you _can_ sing karaoke while babywearing, after all.

Though, why not Dance Dance Revolution? If you can jog... I guess it depends on the age of the baby and the physical fitness of the wearer.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

bicycle riding - let's say for sure you can't _mountain bike_ while babywearing, since you can't have a child in a seat or a trailer during that activity either. definitely unsafe.

Quote:

you can't do gymnastics while babywearing....hmm is that ribbon twirly thing still part of gymnastics?? GOTCHA!!!
that's _rhythmic gymnastics_, and it's a separate sport in the olympics









speaking of the olympics, and sports in general...

you can't platform dive while babywearing
you can't figure skate while babywearing (though i imagine it'd be OK to just scoot around on ice skates... but i'm talking jumpy, leapy, twirly figure skating)
you can't speed skate while babywearing (that'd totally throw off your center of gravity!)
you can't water ski while babywearing
you can't wrestle while babywearing (especially WWF style







)
you can't practice archery while babywearing
you can't participate in a decathlon while babywearing
you can't play tennis while babywearing
you can't play baseball while babywearing
you can't play football while babywearing
you can't play ice hockey (or field hockey) while babywearing
you can't ride a bobsled while babywearing

ok, my brain's going to explode... too much thinking, not enough coffee


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

I have played DDR while babywearing. Not very skillfully, but I'm not that great at it to begin with. It's mostly for my older dd and my dh's entertainment, and Evie likes it when I jump around!









I say you can't climb a tree while BWing. Has that one been said yet?


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

hmm I guess you *could* play DDR lol..I just go for the faster songs









You can't soak in a nice hot bath.
You can't ride a quad (was that said?? my brain is mush right now lol)
You can't try on new tops- at least I can't, if someone knows how to get a shirt on and off around a baby carrier lmk







I always have to take DS off first.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

What's a quad?

Monie, that's two points for you, nice rebut.







Mine also likes it when I dance with her in the podaegi, she thinks it's funny.

DBasset- trying on new tops- good one!!! And to that I add, OR DRESSES.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

You can't sail while baby wearing. OK you could sit on the sail boat wearing a baby, but be an active participant and walking around in places where a good centre of gravity needed? I don't think I'd risk it - woman wearing baby overboard!


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
*What's a quad?*

Monie, that's two points for you, nice rebut.







Mine also likes it when I dance with her in the podaegi, she thinks it's funny.

DBasset- trying on new tops- good one!!! And to that I add, OR DRESSES.

an ATV sorry







It's usually called a quad around here


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

What's an ATV? Oh, forget it, off to google.









All-terrain vehicle. Like a Mars rover for the Earth. Got it.

(Can't you see the "nerd" sign flashing over my head???)


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

you cant baby wear while.......
flying in a plane
giving birth








riding on amusement park rides
being in the operating room being operated on or the dr








having xrays or other tests done
while wasing windows on a highrise by scafolding or by rope
construction worker, fireman, policeman,in jail








go down a waterslide (the kind that is in to a deep end pool where you go under the water)
sun bathe or in a tanning bed
get a full body wax
deep sea diving

here is my dark side you cant babywear if you are a "streetworker"







:

shoveling snow OH wait i have done that















having fun while bw or bf is ok as long as dc is sleeping







(both my kids are use to being shaken i have a habit of shaking my leg so this is how i put them to sleep in the bed i end up shaking the whole bed)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

littlemizflava... thanks for bumping the thread! Points tallied... however, I would like to refute:

*flying in a plane:* do you mean flying the plane yourself? Because I wore my baby on the plane.
*in jail:* there are special women and childrens rooms in some places, aren't there? Well in Asia they have them and you can (and people do) wear their babies in there.
*riding on amusement park rides*... well what about "It's a Small World"?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
*flying in a plane:* do you mean flying the plane yourself? Because I wore my baby on the plane.

i ment both so flying a plane?? any one

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
*in jail:* there are special women and childrens rooms in some places, aren't there? Well in Asia they have them and you can (and people do) wear their babies in there.

i didnt mean visiting i ment being "in the jail" as in proper prisions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
*riding on amusement park rides*... well what about "It's a Small World"?

i ment rides like swinging, spinning, flipping, up and down and all of that rides the uke uke rides (sorry i hate this icon but it fits)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

nak
You can't rock climb while babywearing (or can you? I should try someday








You can't horseback ride while babywearing (or can you?)
You can't go skydiving while babywearing
You can't go bunjie jumping while babywearing


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ergonyer* 
nak
You can't rock climb while babywearing (or can you? I should try someday








You can't go skydiving while babywearing

dont think it would be the normal babywearing wrap/sling more like a harness but you would still be wearing them

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ergonyer* 
You can't horseback ride while babywearing (or can you?)

no different then holding a baby then wearing them except you have 2 hands free i would do it ifi had access to a horse


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
you can't play baseball while babywearing

Did it on Mother's Day. We were the third basemen in our family game.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBassett* 
You can't ride a quad

Done that too. That's the only way I can get the driveway plowed enough to get the car out (or anyone else in to watch her for me). We only go about 2mph.







I wouldn't do it in sand dunes or anything dangerous though. No way.

Quote:

You can't horseback ride while babywearing (or can you?)
that one's already been refuted.


----------



## fastyfeet (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
being in the operating room being operated on or the dr








having xrays or other tests done


I was thinking along those lines.

You can't wear a baby while having an IUD inserted.

Or can you??? I either need to line up childcare or cross my fingers that he'll enjoy the carseat for that appointment. (Not very likely.)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

littlemizflava

Okay, so no roller-coasters, no piloting a plane.

But I meant, in Asia, there are special women's jails, yes for criminals (usually prostitutes who turn to the profession because they are extremely poor) and women are allowed to have their children in there.

So we'll say, go to jail in the United States and some other countries, shall we?

You get the points but I get points for rebuttal as well.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

You can't (legally and safely) Drive a car while baby wearing.

I wore DD on an airplane. I also wore her on several rides at Disneyland, including Pirates with the drops. She thought those were fun.

I've hunted while baby wearing. DD was in a back carry with ear protection on. Not to be rude... but ducks don't shoot back.

I don't see any reason why you could not back carry while praticiing archery. It would probly mess up your aim, but otherwise I don't see the danger.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
you cant baby wear while.......
flying in a plane
giving birth








riding on amusement park rides
being in the operating room being operated on or the dr








having xrays *or other tests done*
while wasing windows on a highrise by scafolding or by rope
construction worker, fireman, policeman*,in jail:*lol
go down a waterslide (the kind that is in to a deep end pool where you go under the water)
sun bathe or in a tanning bed
*get a full body wax*
deep sea diving

here is my dark side you cant babywear if you are a "streetworker"







:

shoveling snow OH wait i have done that















having fun while bw or bf is ok as long as dc is sleeping







(both my kids are use to being shaken i have a habit of shaking my leg so this is how i put them to sleep in the bed i end up shaking the whole bed)

What other tests? Bloodwork would be fine.

I guess the jail one has been rebutted, but Canada has or at least use to have, jails like that.

Now I've never gotten a full body was, much less while babywearing, but I can wear her so that she isn't covering any hair. I do NOT have hair on my chest or back!

You can't babywear while ironing. (oh how I wish you could. it'd make my life easier)

You can't babywear while cooking, like frying bacon or stuff like that.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

"Not to be rude... but ducks don't shoot back."



















:still giggling

(tee hee)









Seriously, though, don't you think that firearms are a little dangerous in general? Like, in the extremely unlikely event of a misfire or Cheney-like incident? I'm not saying don't hunt, I personally believe hunting is much better than buying meat at the store, but... with a baby on the back? Though, this may be cultural. I'm really wary to advocate babywearing while using a firearm.


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 

You can't babywear while ironing. (oh how I wish you could. it'd make my life easier)

You can't babywear while cooking, like frying bacon or stuff like that.

I've done both with babe sleeping on my back.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Frying bacon, with all the grease splatters? Is that really safe? I don't iron because I have a horror of dropping the iron or getting electrocuted or something (it's a strong current).

I would like some expert moderation on these ones. Maybe for a super-experienced cook and babywearer, the ironing, but bacon? Baking bread, possibly. Experts- help!


----------



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anniej* 
How about:

You can't mow the lawn while babywearing. (dangerous and bad for little ears??)

You can't shower while babywearing. (wrong, I have a shower sling and ahve done it many times).

oooh, where do you get a shower sling?

I bet you can't do inverted yoga poses such as headstand while bwing!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intorainbowz* 
You can't (legally and safely) Drive a car while baby wearing.

I wore DD on an airplane. I also wore her on several rides at Disneyland, including Pirates with the drops. She thought those were fun.
.

ok so you cant baby wear on all rides

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
What other tests? Bloodwork would be fine..

xrays, mri, cat, colonoscoptomy....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
Now I've never gotten a full body was, much less while babywearing, but I can wear her so that she isn't covering any hair. I do NOT have hair on my chest or back!
.

though of a dad more so then a mom









Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
You can't babywear while ironing. (oh how I wish you could. it'd make my life easier).

iron baby on back or even on hip or front

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
You can't babywear while cooking, like frying bacon or stuff like that.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
Frying bacon, with all the grease splatters? Is that really safe?
I would like some expert moderation on these ones. Maybe for a super-experienced cook and babywearer, the ironing, but bacon? Baking bread, possibly. Experts- help!

yep done frying with dc on back and fully covered front carry in a sling with a long tail flip the tail over ds to cover him with it so it is safe and bread making yep i can do that i got a bread machine







:














:


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

turnipmama you beat me to it--inversions









how about...

you cant wear the baby while doing bikram yoga (maybe?)

or in the sauna

let's see if i can convey this... you can't bw if you are in a human wheelbarrow race and you are the wheelbarrow

you can't fence

i plan on showering with mine once she's bigger; i only started wearing my 12 d/o a few days ago









nak


----------



## Merisong (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok I wanna play!









You cant put on a bra or get fitted for one properly.

You cant get a dress marked for hemming because the carrier would make the dress hemline fall different (unless you *wanted* the hemline to be even when bwing...) now a skirt you could if the carrier was high enough to not touch the skirt nor effect teh way you stand...

You cant pee a baby (as in Elimination Communication) while wearing him.. OH WAIT YOU CAN!!! I did it once!!! LOL ask me how and I will explain it! (do I get points for that one even though I refuted my own?? please? pretty please?)

You cant (shouldnt) paint an inclosed room (as in fumes) while bwing ditto for all those other chemicals that say *well ventilated* on the lable or recommend wearing a mask etc.

You cant weigh yourself or baby while bwing (you cant count taking baby off and weigh yourself or baby separately and doing the math.. cos you wouldnt be bwing then!)

This is fun!
~Cindy


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

you cant ride a tractor
your cant mow the grass
you cant cut your hair (safley)
you cant give the cat a bath
you cant sleep
you cant dumpster dive
you cant climb a tree
you cant chop wood
you cant start a campfire (safley)
you cant iron (safley)
you cant cook (safley)
walk in the pitch dark (saley)
you cant go in a hottub
you cant get a mud bath
you cant sun tan
you cant
wear 2 babies in a single sling
you cant climb a ladder
you cant clean the gutters
you cant hang christmas lights
you cant hammer a nail
you cant get a tattoo
you cant go on a roller coaster
you cant go skiing
you cant go on a bobsled
you cant skydive
you cant go on a trampoline
you cant ride a bike
you cant play tackle football
you cant have sex
you cant change your shirt in under 20 seconds
you cant change your bra in under 10 sec.
you cant bw 3 babies


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utopia760* 
you cant ride a tractor
your cant mow the grass
you cant cut your hair (safley)
you cant give the cat a bath done it 5 days ago
you cant sleep done it
you cant dumpster dive
you cant climb a tree
you cant chop wood
you cant start a campfire (safley)
you cant iron (safley)done it
you cant cook (safley)done it
walk in the pitch dark (saley)done it i know where everything in my house is
you cant go in a hottub
you cant get a mud bath
you cant sun tan
you cant wear 2 babies in a single slingwhen they are small you could
you cant climb a ladder
you cant clean the gutters
you cant hang christmas lights
you cant hammer a nail
you cant get a tattoojust depends on where you are getting it
you cant go on a roller coaster
you cant go skiing
you cant go on a bobsled
you cant skydive
you cant go on a trampoline
you cant ride a bikeyes you could they have baby helments








you cant play tackle football
you cant have sexoh yes you can
you cant change your shirt in under 20 seconds
you cant change your bra in under 10 sec.
you cant bw 3 babiesone on back and babies in front seen it somewhere


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

you can't wear 2 babies in a single sling - you totally can. in fact i think gypsymama has pictures of a toddler and an infant in the same wrap - one in front, one in back.

you can't mow the grass - a good friend of mine does this all the time. with a riding lawnmower, and ear protection for the baby.

we would never eat if i couldn't babywear while cooking









you can't hang christmas lights - i did this. i'll see if i have a picture...

you can't go skiing - i don't see why you couldn't go cross-country skiing. in fact, i know there's a gal over at the babywearer that has pictures of her cross-country skiing w/baby on her back.

ETA - i'm all for hunting, heck if it weren't for FIL hunting our freezer would be half empty, but i think it's extremely dangerous to have a small child anywhere nearby while using a firearm. accidents happen, guns malfunction.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, so cross-country and skate skiing yes, downhill skiing- er no.

Ladies, I'm going to tally up the points sometime tomorrow. It might take me a long time. All unresolved debates (hunting, cooking bacon etc.) will be left unresolved and no points will go to anyone. I'm sorry but I just feel that allocating points would be advocating that and I don't want to do that. However we could start separate threads on those.









P.S. I will second the "walk in the pitch dark". Our electricity goes out all the time at night and it's MUCH safer to have my baby on me than to go walking about with her somewhere on the floor. We both feel much more secure and I am able to light candles without her crying or anything.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
Okay, so cross-country and skate skiing yes, downhill skiing- er no.

Ladies, I'm going to tally up the points sometime tomorrow. It might take me a long time. All unresolved debates (hunting, cooking bacon etc.) will be left unresolved and no points will go to anyone. I'm sorry but I just feel that allocating points would be advocating that and I don't want to do that. However we could start separate threads on those.









P.S. I will second the "walk in the pitch dark". Our electricity goes out all the time at night and it's MUCH safer to have my baby on me than to go walking about with her somewhere on the floor. We both feel much more secure and I am able to light candles without her crying or anything.

when our power goes out i feel safer walking with the candle not lit and light it when i reach where i am going there ds wants to touch the flame now that is not safe not having him on me walking in the dark


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Okay, obviously your power does not go out that often.

We have candles with an emergency box of matches, and an emergency flashlight, in every single room of the house. There is not walking with candles.







My DD would also want to touch the flame.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
Okay, obviously your power does not go out that often.

We have candles with an emergency box of matches, and an emergency flashlight, in every single room of the house. There is not walking with candles.







My DD would also want to touch the flame.

lol that is not even possible here dd keeps stealing the flashlights and killing the batterys and she snuck a box of maches so that was the end to that now they all are in spots she cant reach more so she has not noticed yet have had the fire talk but not taking any chances


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh, I think that would have to be non-negotiable in our house. It really is a danger not to have light available. I have really been on DH about using matches for other purposes (okay, smoking







but not in the house). Our matches and candles are all high up anyway, but supposing she could reach them, she'd have to learn to deal with "no".


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, I'll play........

You can't clean your gutters while wearing your baby

You can't (or at least shouldn't) wear your baby while climbing trees

I'm all out, my other's have been taken


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *izobelle* 
Oh, I think that would have to be non-negotiable in our house. It really is a danger not to have light available. I have really been on DH about using matches for other purposes (okay, smoking







but not in the house). Our matches and candles are all high up anyway, but supposing she could reach them, she'd have to learn to deal with "no".


























































no omg i wish it is the 1/50 i cant take that chance she can reach the top of the kitchen cupboards she is a monkey and she is just turning 5 but i deal i am really good at walking around in the dark and know where everything is so i guess this is what works in our house


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

there's another one - you can't smoke while babywearing (of course you shouldn't smoke anywhere near a child, but particularly horrid to do it while the baby is right there on you).


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

really i meant walking outside in the dark, and downhillskiing, i never thought cross country because i downhill it all the way! hate cross country skiing!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

OK, on the ironing thing. That just can't be safe! I"ve thought about it, as I likely wouldn't have had to quit my job if I could have worn Rachel while ironing, but she'd grab or kick the iron. Even on my back she could still twist & reach it.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I have to say I agree about the ironing. But we'll leave it open and give no points to anyone for that...


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *utopia760* 
downhillskiing, i never thought cross country because i downhill it all the way! hate cross country skiing!

We've done downhill skiing.







Skiing pic

My DH is practically an olympic level skiier, and I always joke that he's more secure on skis than he is walking. So, I was more than ok with it.


----------



## maliceinwonderland (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
there's another one - you can't smoke while babywearing (of course you shouldn't smoke anywhere near a child, but particularly horrid to do it while the baby is right there on you).


I saw someone do this yesterday!







Ironically, I always felt like everytime I ran into this woman she tried to slip a comment into our conversation to make herself feel like the more crunchy, uber-ap parent or whatever.

I felt bad for the baby, but laughed pretty hard at how she could be so condescending and then do something even the most mainstream unattached parents know is wrong.

And to the poster about the IUD - I have had an IUD put in while babywearing...it's not a big deal, basically like getting a pap, so if you have the baby in a front carry it works fine.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

You guys, I am so behind and I promised to tally up the scores. Really, I'll do it this time. Really. Unless someone else volunteers.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

"you can't rollerblade while babywearing" - Yes you can Ive seen many people on the boardwalks doing it

you cant get a spray on tan while BW

You cant get an epidural while BW

Not sure if this has been refuted but.. Somebody said you cant use the restroom while BW but I have many times! I put baby on the front and go about my business

You cant swim in the deep end while BW

You cant jump on a trampoline safely

You cant leave a baby behind at a store while BW

You cant tandem nurse while BW toddlers (or can you?)


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 6, 2004)

twopinknoblue said:


> OK, I'll play........
> 
> You can't clean your gutters while wearing your baby
> 
> ...


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Well like we have discussed, some things are physically possible but so dangerous that they are contraindicated. Like cleaning the gutters. If my DH had done that, I think I would have been wearing my baby at his funeral, and then in jail. Argh!

"You cant leave a baby behind at a store while BW"








Okay, can we generalize that and just say it is physically impossible to be separated from baby while babywearing, by definition?


----------



## khrys (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 

you can't (or maybe just shouldn't) jump on a trampoline while babywearing.


We have a small trampoline (rebounder) that we used a lot to put ds to sleep while babywearing (gentle bouncing).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DBassett* 
You can't try on new tops- at least I can't, if someone knows how to get a shirt on and off around a baby carrier lmk







I always have to take DS off first.

Dh once changed his shirt with ds (about 2 mo) asleep in a pouch. I don't know how he did it, but I was only gone about 10 minutes and I know he didn't put ds down because he always woke up right away if we did that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
You can't babywear while ironing. (oh how I wish you could. it'd make my life easier)


Until ds started taking naps in bed (a couple months ago), I would only iron while he was asleep in a back carry. I didn't want him walking around while I was ironing. It seemed fine to me since he was asleep.


----------

